
Intel guts 10nm to get it out the door - msh
https://www.semiaccurate.com/2018/08/02/intel-guts-10nm-to-get-it-out-the-door/
======
mastax
Man, looking at the past articles on SemiAccurate paints a pretty dark picture
for Intel. Or at least, the teasers for the $1000 subscribers-only content do.

~~~
ksec
Charlie has been Anti-Intel for nearly two decades, if anyone has been reading
Tech news long enough.

He said the $20B Giant ( Nokia ) would bankrupt. Well it did not. And Nokia
are working extremely hard to get those contract from Carriers.

I wish we could stop submitting his post on HN though, it simply isn't HN
worthy.

------
dddddaviddddd
Did a clock speed reduction from Broadwell to Skylake GPUs actually have a
negative performance impact?

~~~
craftyguy
Yea I don't understand that line of reasoning. Raw clocks speed stopped being
a meaningful measuring stick of performance many years ago.. In other news,
they must still be really perplexed by the drop in clock speed from the
netburst pentium 4 to the 'core' and later architectures..

